# Fairway Woods vs. Hybrids What's the Diff?



## eyeman (May 9, 2007)

Greetings All! At one point in my life I played golf frequently, but the game got lost and I took a 15 year layoff. On a recent business trip to Atlanta I was forced to play golf at the Frog and I realized how much fun I had playing the game. 

I decided to resume my dedication to the sport, and am in the process of rebuilding my bag. I recently purchased a set of Big Bertha Irons (4-10,SW,PW) and have narrowed my driver down to a Taylor Made R5, and a couple of others that I hit at my local shop today. I also scored a great deal on a pre-owned Odyssey putter from the Calloway Pre-Owned store. I'm trying to round everything out with either fairway woods or hybrids, but am not sure what the difference is. Am I duplicating efforts by buying both a hybrid and fairway wood, or is it common practice to use one or the other. I don't want to get clubs for the sake of getting clubs, but I think there's a bit of a hole in between my driver and 4 iron. any advice is greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## thor (Mar 22, 2007)

I've been going back and forth myself. I think I am going to go with hybrids.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey Eyeman,

First of all, I would defenitely recommend you to get some hybrids if you have the budget. But before you indulged into a shopping spree, try them out first.

Right now, I am planning to keep a driver, my 3wood, and 5wood. But once I get my 2H, 18degree hybrid, and 3H, 21degree, I am planning to alternate it with my 5 wood. Or depending on the course, I can bring all of them...

My driver, my 3 & 5wood, and 2H and 3H plus my 5 to 9irons, wedges and my putter.

Why? Honestly, my weakness is my long iron, even though I can hit my 3 and 4iron, they do not fly distantly. But with my 3H, I can hit it easily at 215yards, without bounce.

If I used my 3 and 4iron, my distance is just a dismal of 180yards. Just 30yards shorter than my Pitching wedge. Because on a full swing, with follow through, my PW flies to 150yards.

Uhm, so my point is, if you cannot hit your 3 and 4iron, replaced it slowly with a 3H, either a 20 or 21 degree, and 2H or 4H,depending on your brand preference.

For me, I find Callaway's X hybrid to be more forgiving and fly longer distance, from tight lies and can fly even greater distance, when teeing it up on a Par 3 or Par 4.


----------



## golf fanatic 57 (Apr 4, 2007)

I tried my buddy's 3 and 5 wood and couldn't do anything with them. Then I went to walmart and bought a hybrid. I hit it great. The hybrids is what I'm going to stick with.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

golf fanatic 57 said:


> I tried my buddy's 3 and 5 wood and couldn't do anything with them. Then I went to walmart and bought a hybrid. I hit it great. The hybrids is what I'm going to stick with.


Hey,

Actually, hybrid's are easier to hit because they are shorter like irons as compared to fairway woods.

So have fun and enjoy playing, lower your score as the days go by.


----------



## eyeman (May 9, 2007)

Thanks so much for the feedback. The information has really demystified things for me greatly. When I played frequently 15 years ago there was no such thing as a hybrid. I have always felt fairly confident playing long irons, especially in contrast to a fairway wood. For some reason, my slice was so much more pronounced with woods and getting elevation was no guarantee either. So, based on the information provided here, I think I'll hit some hybrids at the store and if I like it buy at least one along with my new driver this Friday. No need for the fairway woods (for now anyway). Cheers mates!


----------



## Chilidipper (May 15, 2007)

I'd grab a fairway hybrid and try to get it around the 6-7 wood range. Something that hits around 200-220. Obviously depending on your swing. Then probably get a true 3 wood. A club where you can hit it off the tee if you are struggling and something to hit off nice clean fairways to give yourself a shot at those long par 5s. 

That's just my opinion.


----------



## Gibby (Sep 9, 2007)

Hyrbrids are easier to hit, do you think a Hybrid would be okay as a replacement for a 3-wood?


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 22, 2007)

*It's a trade off*



Gibby said:


> Hyrbrids are easier to hit, do you think a Hybrid would be okay as a replacement for a 3-wood?


I think as with all things there is some trade off here. I have a 16* degree hybrid which is pretty close to my 14.5* 3 wood. The hybrid has less mass and a smaller hitting area which makes me favor the 3 wood over it if we are going off of the tee. The opposite is true when hitting off the deck, the shallower face of the hybrid makes it a little easier to dig out of tight lies and the rough, and I' much more consistent with it out of the fairway/rough than the 3 wood, that said I hit it a good 15-20 yards shorter if not more due to, I'm sure, several reasons including the mass of the head, the slightly shorter shaft and in my case a slight loft difference. The hybrid tends to land a little softer which can be a pro if your hitting into greens or playing courses with those exceedingly long par 3's. All in all it depends on your preference and the type of courses that you play. I would suggest visiting a certified fitter so that they can monitor your swing/launch angle and speed and see which is the best fit for you.

-AJ


----------



## chiefmasterjedi (Sep 21, 2007)

For me, i like both. I have a 3 fairway wood which i can hit around 240 yards, a 3 hybrid which is around 205-220 and a 4 hybrid which is around 185-200. As mentioned above, the 3 wood is harder to hit or just not as forgiving on miss hits and I normally only use it on par 5's and for laying up from the tee. The 3 wood is nice to have in your bag if the driver isn't working too well


----------

